
Optimizing global constant data structures using relative references - ingve
http://duriansoftware.com/joe/Optimizing-global-constant-data-structures-using-relative-references.html
======
kazinator
> _Unfortunately, C and C++ don 't consider expressions involving subtracting
> global addresses to be constant expressions._

It's more like, the standards don't _require_ those to be constant
expressions. ISO C allows implementations to consider additional expression
types to be constant expressions.

Including possibly ones that don't have standard-defined behavior, Like these:
subtracting pointers to different objects is not well defined, but that is
largely moot on flat memory architectures.

